# Can someone please tell me ...



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Where does the other sock go?  You know the one that goes in the laundry but never comes out?

I really, really want to know!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I think the last researchers they sent out to find those answers end up being transported back in time to the early 1200AD where there were no socks anymore.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

It's held in stasis until 10-12 socks have gone missing, and then spits them all back out in the form of a t-shirt you've never seen before...


----------



## Mark Valiukas (Feb 27, 2011)

Your washing machine stores it away. They do come out, eventually - usually about a week after you've thrown the odd one away. I've tried to fool my washing machine by saying things like "I've thrown that other sock away" within earshot, but I think it's conspiring with my rubbish bin because the other sock NEVER shows up until I've actually thrown its partner out and the rubbish has been collected.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

They fall through small, sock-sized rifts in the space time continuum. This causes them to unravel and become part of the fabric of the Universe.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

My cat slays them, meows over them, and drags them to different hiding spots throughout the house.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Indy said:


> My cat slays them, meows over them, and drags them to different hiding spots throughout the house.


Mine turn into stocking caps.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Lyndl said:


> They fall through small, sock-sized rifts in the space time continuum. This causes them to unravel and become part of the fabric of the Universe.



Giggle.....Best answer so far !!
Hope you don't mind if I pass it along to an astronomer friend of mine....??


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I have defeated the "sock monster"!   I HATE washing socks. (Did I mention I have several sons?) I buy countless multi-packages of identical socks each year. The "sock monster" can steal all he wants, the leftovers will still match! In fact, sometimes I wish they'd all disappear and I could just buy new ones. I can't explain where they end up though!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

it's either eat your socks or go hunting, so the washing machine eats the socks.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I believe that all of the answers here have some merit, however... this may explain everything:


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

They disappear into the hozone.

Sorry, I was trying to be punny.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> I have defeated the "sock monster"!  I HATE washing socks. (Did I mention I have several sons?) I buy countless multi-packages of identical socks each year. The "sock monster" can steal all he wants, the leftovers will still match! In fact, sometimes I wish they'd all disappear and I could just buy new ones. I can't explain where they end up though!


That's what I do. All my socks are dark blue, so they all match.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Mark Valiukas said:


> Your washing machine stores it away. They do come out, eventually - usually about a week after you've thrown the odd one away. I've tried to fool my washing machine by saying things like "I've thrown that other sock away" within earshot, but I think it's conspiring with my rubbish bin because the other sock NEVER shows up until I've actually thrown its partner out and the rubbish has been collected.


*nods*
Yep, that happens here too....


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Sock Puppet Ninjas come to claim their kin.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sherylb said:


> Sock Puppet Ninjas come to claim their kin.


sock sacrifices?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


>


 I need to look in those suitcases. I just washed my very favorite (and very soft) wool socks, and ONE came out of the dryer! The sock monsters must have seen my previous post...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> I need to look in those suitcases. I just washed my very favorite (and very soft) wool socks, and ONE came out of the dryer! The sock monsters must have seen my previous post...


*burp!*
Yum...


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

scarlet said:


> *burp!*
> Yum...


 You're the sock monster?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> You're the sock monster?


part-time gig. lousy pay, but yummy food....


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow. Who knew  At least none of you have any of my missing socks ... Or do you?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I believe that all of the answers here have some merit, however... this may explain everything:


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Deb G said:


> Where does the other sock go? You know the one that goes in the laundry but never comes out?
> 
> I really, really want to know!


This totally just happened to me! The weekend before last I did my laundry and came out one sock short. I looked everywhere once I was done sorting: sock drawer, laundry basket, closet where I keep my laundry basket, washer, dryer... no where to be found! This past weekend I did laundry again and it reappeared as I was folding.

I blame my garden gnomes. I have theories about them....


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

NapCat said:


> Giggle.....Best answer so far !!
> Hope you don't mind if I pass it along to an astronomer friend of mine....??


lol, of course not. My husband is also an amateur astronomer, he thought it was funy too.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I believe they have been spirited away with Jimmie Hoffa and Elvis.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Sock Fairy. She takes your socks and leaves money. Don't you find dollar bills in your dryer once in a while?


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

What I do is if I find a "single" I put it in my undies drawer.  If I haven't found its mate after about a month, then I toss it.  It works pretty well.

My daughter just wears mismatched socks.


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Coral said:


> Sock Fairy. She takes your socks and leaves money. Don't you find dollar bills in your dryer once in a while?


No. I never find money in my dryer,!


----------



## Mark Valiukas (Feb 27, 2011)

Deb G said:


> No. I never find money in my dryer,!


I find $2 coins.

Whirrr-clunk-scrape-whirrr-clunk-scrape-whirr-clunk-scrape...

It's better to find money in the dryer than a bluetooth headset.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

caseyf6 said:


> What I do is if I find a "single" I put it in my undies drawer. If I haven't found its mate after about a month, then I toss it. It works pretty well.


I do that, except I don't toss them. I figure if there was a PAIR of socks in the dirty laundry, then the other one has to be in the house _somewhere_... eventually it will turn up... so some of those singles in my single-sock-box have been there for quite some time.


----------



## susie (Mar 4, 2011)

Do NOT throw away those single socks!  Put them into the  singlesock lonely hearts club box or sack or drawer.  They may never find their partners, but they will have lots of fun being sorted through and looked at over and over again while you try to match them up.....which will never happen if you threw away their other half years ago.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I just figured my feet smelled so bad, they couldn't take it any more and took off on the lam.

If you're tired of socks wandering away, just follow the rule I've used with my hockey equipment: If you don't wash it, it won't get lost.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

safety pins stop them from being separated.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> safety pins stop them from being separated.


except if the safety pins open in the wash, they can do serious damage.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I used to work at a laundromat, and you'd be shocked to discover that a heavy duty dryer can actually suck in socks and other clothing items (bras), and deposit them in the filter.  Believe it or not.

Dawn


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't you people read Terry Pratchett? Yes - there is a sock monster, and a pencil eater**, all these things are real... 
they have to be 'cause Terry said so and if you can't believe Terry then the universe may as well give up  

**Reference 'The Hogfather'


----------

